# How long has registration been disabled?



## Wolfen320 (Nov 3, 2014)

When trying to register, it says that it is currently unavailable while they are moving the email server off site. It's been saying this for a few weeks now. How long exactly has it been saying that? And, is there anyone who knows when it will be finished?


----------



## chesse20 (Nov 3, 2014)

Probably never, fa will just slowly die and never gain any new users


----------



## silver_foxfang (Nov 3, 2014)

That's almost as sad as the lives of a lot of furrs here!


----------



## jownwiki90 (Nov 4, 2014)

Okay hear me out, I would have never heard of furaffinty.net if it weren't for my older twin brother ( we are both 24). He showed me some of the stuff on the site and I've gotta say, this stuff is pretty freakin amazing. I've been trying to register a account to the site, but every time I do, I get this new account registry has been temporarily disabled message. I know there has been some type of attack on the site but I have been wanting to register my own account for the past 2 weeks or so but it is still disabled. I've been losing my patience, can someone please tell me when I can register to furaffinty.net please.


----------



## throwaway.jsx (Nov 4, 2014)

I've heard that this isn't the first time FA has disabled registration. From what I've read, it appears that disabling registration is FA's favorite way of dealing with mean people disrupting their site, a solution akin to curing cancer by shooting all the tumors with bullets. It's extreme and counterintuitive.

I hope they open registration soon, I've been trying to register for a while now and it's really frustrating >.<


----------



## Wolfen320 (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there another big site similar to FA?


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 4, 2014)

Weasyl, SoFurry, InkBunny.

Take your pick. Two of the above have the rejects that ran off due to AUP banning cub and some other things.
Weasyl is overall better maintained with people who used to main here.


----------



## Lord Odonnel (Nov 4, 2014)

throwaway.jsx said:


> I've heard that this isn't the first time FA has disabled registration. From what I've read, it appears that disabling registration is FA's favorite way of dealing with mean people disrupting their site, a solution akin to curing cancer by shooting all the tumors with bullets. It's extreme and counterintuitive.
> 
> I hope they open registration soon, I've been trying to register for a while now and it's really frustrating >.<




This. I'm getting pretty frustrated with it too.


----------



## Jefftheredlizard (Nov 4, 2014)

I hope they get on it fast and very soon. It's become difficult for me to log back on because of all of this.


----------



## PheagleAdler (Nov 4, 2014)

Kesteh said:


> Weasyl, SoFurry, InkBunny.
> 
> Take your pick. Two of the above have the rejects that ran off due to AUP banning cub and some other things.
> Weasyl is overall better maintained with people who used to main here.



He asked if there was another BIG site. DeviantART's the only one I can think of that even comes close. And out of all the artists that I watch, most are on FA, then DA, then Weasyl. Very few are on Inkbunny, and none are on SoFurry.


----------



## Tali Misfit (Nov 5, 2014)

Ahh. So I see everyone else has these issues too. I have been trying to make an FA account for over 3 years. Must be bad luck because every time I do, it says its disabled. Years ago, I had an account. But due to life issues i returned much later andnhad forgotton my username and password. This really saddens me. All I have is my deviantart account. But most of my friends are on FA and there is no way to chat, messege, or veiw art due to not being logged in. I registered here in hopes that Id maybe be able to make an account, however it looks like some of you are having trouble too..... this makes me horribly sad.


----------



## Volkodav (Nov 5, 2014)

"I have been trying to make an FA account for over 3 years. Must be bad luck because every time I do, it says its disabled."

Jesus, I didn't know it's been down THIS long


----------



## Kesteh (Nov 5, 2014)

It was open. Briefly. But that's not far from the truth of it being down for 3 fucking years.


----------



## Jefftheredlizard (Nov 5, 2014)

It looks like it's opened up finally!


----------



## DixieVonFur (Nov 6, 2014)

It's letting me register but not sending the confirmation email.. So I can't fully register.... 

I can't seem to get an answer from anyone as to why this is down.

It's really frustrating though.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Check junk mail for registration email. 

And you've gotten several answers. Just none you seen to be satisfied with.


----------



## DixieVonFur (Nov 6, 2014)

No one has answered me at any point in time, if someone has personally sent me an answer I would like to know where they are sending it.

My junk mail is not the problem.

I tried making a new email address and sending registration to that one. The entire email account sits empty and waiting.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh---you want some finite, direct-to-you answer from the admins and higher ups directly. Not complete strangers trying their best to provide possible theories because they sadly recognize that the chances of you getting a direct response are slim to none. 

Look--I know you feel entitled to a personalized NOW response almos as if this is a customer service over a product you paid for. Truth is, you're yapping very indignantly at a site held together by duct tape and super glue with a bare bones staff that...well, doesn't hold improvement of effecient address towards user feedback and questions very well.  The ones who can answer your question are busy elsewhere NOT reading your question and ignoring your email , and the staff here actually seeing the question don't know the answer and cant get into easy contact with those who do. 

Can you see what I'm getting at?


----------



## DixieVonFur (Nov 6, 2014)

Kay, I have received no response from one single person other than yourself on this matter.

Not one person, admin OR otherwise.

I'm not sure where you think all these answers have been delivered to, but it wasn't me.

Please relax.


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2014)

If you  glance around you'll actually see there's several threads asking different versions of your question... All unanswered. Sorry dude but it's the same ol' shit. In trying to get YOU to chill. 

Cause really I'm pretty chill. My usual posting style is very blunt and I'm not sure if you've lurked enough to pick up on how I usually come across as. But I'm just trying to help with what knowledge I have.


----------



## Enzay (Nov 7, 2014)

DixieVonFur said:


> Kay, I have received no response from one single person other than yourself on this matter.
> 
> Not one person, admin OR otherwise.
> 
> ...




I just made a FA account no problem, I don't see how you can't.


----------



## Zikki (Nov 7, 2014)

I contacted the stupendous Mentova to sort the whole thing out, and he did it as soon as. Within the Leaders breakdown, Forum Admins are the exclusive ones to talk to about strictly Registration stuff and other such business, so best to try and contact one of them again! Sad to hear that you've been trying for a while though D:!


----------



## DixieVonFur (Nov 7, 2014)

I didn't receive the confirmation email, did you?
I tried making a fresh email account and there's currently nothing in the junk or inbox and it's been over 24 hours.

I've also tried entering a string of numbers into the username field to test it again (wasn't planning to confirm that account, just testing to received an email) and the email didn't come.

Other threads are reporting that people are not getting their password recovery emails either, so I assume this is not an isolated issue.


----------



## Zikki (Nov 7, 2014)

DixieVonFur said:


> I didn't receive the confirmation email, did you?
> I tried making a fresh email account and there's currently nothing in the junk or inbox and it's been over 24 hours.
> 
> I've also tried entering a string of numbers into the username field to test it again (wasn't planning to confirm that account, just testing to received an email) and the email didn't come.
> ...


I did not, I contacted a mod, as seen above. It's an issue sure but, really nothing major. IT'LL BE OKAY SER!


----------



## DixieVonFur (Nov 7, 2014)

sorry, I was talking to the poster above you in response to their comment that they made an account without issue. 

I did send a PM to Mentova a few moments ago though, hoping that helps. 

It normally wouldn't be as large an issue but I have am looking to do an account switch and don't want to post new commissions on my old account and have to repost them later as that seems counter productive.  Basically all my commissions (1-2 a day) are on hold from being posted, so it is setting me back quite a bit as time passes.


----------



## Enzay (Nov 7, 2014)

DixieVonFur said:


> I didn't receive the confirmation email, did you?
> I tried making a fresh email account and there's currently nothing in the junk or inbox and it's been over 24 hours.
> 
> I've also tried entering a string of numbers into the username field to test it again (wasn't planning to confirm that account, just testing to received an email) and the email didn't come.
> ...



I got the confirmation email the instant I signed up


----------



## DixieVonFur (Nov 7, 2014)

Enzay said:


> I got the confirmation email the instant I signed up



I wonder why I'm not then.. hmm. 

We're talking about registering on FurAffinity.net, right? Not just the forum?

I can't imagine why some would go out and some wouldn't. *scratches head*


----------



## Wolfen320 (Nov 7, 2014)

I just now made an account and everything was fine. I got the confirmation email just about instantly. I used my yahoo account, if that makes any difference...


----------



## RedSavage (Nov 7, 2014)

DixieVonFur said:


> I wonder why I'm not then.. hmm.
> 
> We're talking about registering on FurAffinity.net, right? Not just the forum?
> 
> I can't imagine why some would go out and some wouldn't. *scratches head*



Are you....sending it to the same email every time?
Maybe try a new email server?
What email service do you use?


----------

